# "Az orvosi utasításRA..."



## LeBro

Sziasztok!

I would like to ask what is the meaning and function of "-ra" in the following sentence;

Orvosi utasítás_ra_ ebéd után feltétlenül pihennie kell valamicskét.

Can it be translated as "upon" (as in "upon the doctor's direction")?

Could you please give a few examples regarding its meaning and usage in the sense it's used in the above sentence.

Előre is köszönom!


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!



LeBro said:


> Can it be translated as "upon" (as in "upon the doctor's direction")?


Yes, that's right, although in most cases, "upon" is more formal than this particular use of the Hungarian suffix.
The meaning is something along the lines of "as a result", "as an effect", "under the influence" or perhaps "by means of".

See also:

kérésem*re* = upon my request
katonai parancs*ra* = upon military orders
szülői ösztönzés*re* = by encouragement from his parents
a háború hatásá*ra* = as an effect of the war


----------



## LeBro

Köszönöm szépen AndrasBP!

Let me give my own example to see if I've got its usage right;

Az ő beavatkozására, kibékültek a barátok.

Remélem, hogy helyes, ugye?


----------



## AndrasBP

LeBro said:


> Az ő beavatkozására kibékültek a barátok. (no comma needed)


I think this is grammatically possible, but we don't use the word "beavatkozás" in this way, which usually has a negative connotation (= intervention, interference, intrusion) or is used in the context of medical treatment (orvosi/sebészi beavatkozás).


----------



## LeBro

AndrasBP said:


> I think this is grammatically possible, but we don't use the word "beavatkozás" in this way, which usually has a negative connotation (= intervention, interference, intrusion) or is used in the context of medical treatment (orvosi/sebészi beavatkozás).



Csak az első szót írtam, amit jutott eszembe, de ez is jó példa lett, valami újat tanultam meg. Rendben hiszem, hogy már értem hogyan használják ezt a ragot ebben a jelentésben.

Köszönöm szépen megint a választ és segítséget!


----------

